# A Salute to 90 year old men



## Lon (Apr 6, 2018)

There are 120 residents living at the Assisted Living Facility where I live.  A few in the Memory Care section and a few in the ALZ section. There are six single men living alone like me that live in a one bed, one bath,living room,kitchenette apartment. three of the 90 year olds are WW2 Vets. The 90 year old men are mobile and pretty self sufficient and their hearing is better than mine. There are a number of single women living alone in similar apartments and a few married couples living in apartments. 
Odd as it may seem, the 90 year olds seem to be doing better than anyone else.

http://oakmontseniorliving.com/oakmont-of-fresno-offers-luxury-assisted-living/​


----------



## needshave (Apr 6, 2018)

Congrats to them. I go to a senior center that offers meals to those that are shut in or otherwise need assistance. Its called Meals on Wheels. There are a number of us that volunteer for that effort. I met a gentleman earlier this week that is a driver and delivers the meals to shut-ins, spends time with the folks he is delivering the meals to and reports any problems back to a central office. he delivers about 30 meals a day, 5 days a week. Great person, great shape and very energetic and spry. In a recent luncheon, he was introduced as a person older than the people he is delivering meals to. I suspected him to be late 60's early 70's. He is 89, will be 90 June 05. Salute!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2018)

Congratulations to all the older men there and thanks for their service, sounds like they're doing very well!


----------



## Robusta (Apr 11, 2018)

My father turns 90 in August.  He is a train aficionado, (love to photograph them), he has a radio scanner and he will drive a hundred miles or more to catch a train in just the right spot for a great picture.  
 He and his cronies hold court at the diner every morning, before he heads out for his days adventure.
 I swear the guy is healthier than I am. When we hike together I am more than ready to take a break when he wants to.


----------

